# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Iniciando na fragmentação e propagação de corais

## Leandro_Chaves

Pessoal, 
eu estou iniciando na fragmentaçaõ e propagação de corais agora e como todo iniciante, tenho muitas dúvidas que pretendo dividir nesse forum. 

Para iniciar, eu montei um aquario pequeno de:
Largura: 100 cm
Profundidade: 35 cm
Altura: 35 cm

Comprei uma boma de 2.000 l/h para o recalque e um skimmer morato 250 + bomba maxijet 1200 l/h. De inicio eu pretendo resfriar a água com 3 ventoinhas grandes e, se naõ for suficiente, vou colocar um chiller 1/8 Hp (ou peltier). Não vou colocar nenhum substrato dentro deste aquário; vou deixar no vidro mesmo e montar uma escadinha com aquela gradinha (colmeia) onde vou fixar as mudas para crescimento. 

Estou, agora, mandando construir o SUMP com um refúgio com as seguintes medidas e repartições:

Largura: 100 cm
Profundidade: 35 cm
Altura: 35 cm

Vai ter os seguintes compartimentos:
- caixa de recepção da água vinda do overflow = 15 cm largura
- pequena área de filtragem (leve) de 10 cm
- 4 vidros formando o quebra-bolhas = 6 cm
- uma área de refúgio de = mais ou menso 50 cm largura
- uma área para fazer o recalque da água = 15 cm largura

No refúgio pretendo colocar:
- aragonita alive = 5 cm
- caulerpas
- uma calha com duas lâmpadas PL 11 W
- no inicio duas ventoinhas para eliminar calor das lâmpas e resfriar a água


Gostaria de comentários sobre o esquema acima, porque já estou na fase final de montagem e aceitando sugestões para "incrementar" o sistema. 

Grande abraço a todos. 

Leandro Chaves

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Leandro,

Que iluminação planeias usar?

As macroalgas podem competir com os corais para obter os nutrientes que necessitam para se desenvolver, eu não usaria qualquer tipo de algas nem DSB. Colocaria na sump bastante rocha viva (a seguir ao compartimento do escumador) e enquanto houver espaço usaria também o aquário de propagação.

boa sorte

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

> Olá Leandro,
> 
> Que iluminação planeias usar?


Eu estou pensando usar no refúgio (se conseguir fácil) um reator para duas lâmpadas PL, que são usadas nos aquarios Boyu, RedMax, etc. Acho que serão mais que suficientes... 
No aquario principal, eu já identifiquei um local onde vou deixar o aquario somente com "luz natural do dia" ... quero testar isso em comparativo de muitos que vi em lojas de venda de corais. Se mais tarde isso se mostar ineficiente, vou partir para as lâmpadas T5 no aquário !




> As macroalgas podem competir com os corais para obter os nutrientes que necessitam para se desenvolver, eu não usaria qualquer tipo de algas nem DSB. Colocaria na sump bastante rocha viva (a seguir ao compartimento do escumador) e enquanto houver espaço usaria também o aquário de propagação.
> 
> boa sorte


Vamos lá ver se eu entendi ... a sua sugestão seria manter no refúgio apenas "pedaços de rochas vivas" sem nenhum substrato e macroalgas ? Isso faz sentido, porque nas rochas vivas vão proliferar uma biologia também e sem qualquer organismo disputando "alimentos". Mas mesmo neste caso, devo manter a iluminação ? O que mais eu poderia colocar para garantir uma "reserva biológica" eficiente para o bom desenvolvimento dos corais ?

----------

